# Roofing license



## bmcc6666 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have applied for a roofing license with the State of IL and was told that the process would take about three weeks. Well it's been six weeks now and no license yet and when I try to communicate with them on their phone number listed on the website it is ALWAYS busy and doesn't even allow you to leave a message. On top of that the website has not been, in working order for for over a month now.

Does anyone have any information or alternate means of checking in with this organization??

Thanks Brian McCully
blackstone-contracting.net


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

If you took the test and passed. Sent in all your paper work including insurance, application, article of incorporation (if a corp) etc.

If you have done all of what I described above, then I would suggest calling between 1PM and 3PM those are the hours that have been most succesful for me. You do need to just keep calling each time you get a busy signal, just like trying to win a prize on a radio station.

You can also check to see if they have approved everything before your license comes in the mail at License Look Up just select the proffesion "roof contractor" and type in your name and search to see if your company has been added to the list of IL Lic. Roof Contractors


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

I checked to see if blackstone was listed and did not find anything.


----------



## bmcc6666 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks that license look up was up and running but like you I found no results. 
Frustrating would like to begin some roofing work with out sub-contracting out, just waiting for the state to do their paperwork is a complete unknown. And heaven forbid if they reject it because of some miss spelled word or such and the process has to start over.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You don't get licensed when you pass the test. You become a qualifying party. You then have to submit insurance, bond, application etc... and you get your state license.

The state is broke. It can take a lot longer than 3 weeks.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ya, if your dealing with the government they will take their sweet old time. 

If it makes you feel any better it only took 11 weeks after I sent in my information to get a roofing licensed in MN.

Luckily a couple years ago did an addition for a lady who runs the license department at the state so a quick call or email and she gets right on my file!!! Last renewal they sat on my renewal info for weeks. Emailed her to see if she could look into it two hours later she emailed back and said it was renewed.


----------



## bmcc6666 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys

Grumpy I passed all my test and they have all the information they requested. (I hope) but I think I messed up because when they informed me it would be 3 three weeks, I BELIEVED them and that's was a mistake and the cause for my frustration. 
I believe I have more confidence in in Dougger222 projections right now.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not going on a limb in stating 11 weeks just saying that's how long it took to get my MN roofing license. Hope you get your sooner.

Know another contractor who waited 13 weeks to get his gc license in MN.

Oh, one year my renewal took 7 weeks after sending in.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

When the stormers hit town 2 years ago it was taking months. They had record registries after the storm. Well duh the storm before that everything got tougher to keep the stormers out, and after this storm everything got tougher again. Stormers are bad very very bad.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If you've got $250k laying around a know a roofing company with license for sale.


----------

